# Video: Soldiers celebrate Canada Day in Afghanistan



## toyotatundra (2 Jul 2011)

> Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan are celebrating their last Canada Day at Kandahar Airfield with beer, games and entertainment from comedians



http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/video/video-soldiers-celebrate-their-last-canada-day-in-afghanistan/article2083760/


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jul 2011)

The title of this thread is incorrect.


----------



## toyotatundra (2 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The title of this thread is incorrect.



That was the headline which appeared in the newspaper. I have modified it now, hopefully to your liking.


----------

